# Greater Daemons worth it?



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

I havent been playing fantasy at all lately, mainly been focused on 40k. I'm getting back into it though and want to use my Daemons in fantasy. My question as the title might suggest is are the greater daemons worth taking in a 2000pt battle? 2000pts and 3000pts are the most common point lvls that me and my friends play at with 2000pts being more common. It seems to me that they are too easy to kill for their massive point cost. If it were 3000pts I would definitely take one but at 2000 it feels like too much of a risk. My first battle I played a skaven player and my Lord of Change was taken down turn one. Needless to say I just about threw up. I managed a victory but it seems like they are just too pricey.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I think they are worth it at 2000 points. The death of your LoC seems a little unlucky, though the LoC is perhaps the softest GD. A thirster or a keeper would wreak havoc in a 2000 point game, obviously this assumes they don't get a cannon ball in the face, but even then that is not guaranteed death.

I think it ultimately depends who your opponent is and how you play, but I wouldn't rule them out based solely on their points cost.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah skaven are a bit of a special case, usually it seems you can keep the GD out of line of sight long enough for them to do some serious harm. Even if the GD doesn't directly win it's points back, such a powerful model can control your opponents moves, allowing you more freedom with other units. And once demons reach your lines in any reasonable shape, it's game over.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

They are worth it, just dont grow overconfident with them. Their ammount of wounds are just so many and the save can easily fail.
Deploy teh LoC safe(out of LoS) and use first movementphase to move it to some sneaky position, while you move furies(or eq) so that they definatly can charge his Jezzails/warpblixt cannon. This will force the ratarsed guns to point towards that unit to survive. Turn 2 you should be able to pop down behind his lines with it, and Terror+Skaven=Win :biggrin:


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Maybe I'll try out a keeper of secrets he seems really nasty in fantasy. I kind of have a problem with a lot of mixed units with the daemons because it seems so very unfluffy but I guess if I want to get good and be able to win tournaments then I will have to make some fluff sacrifices. Also, it seems like I cant have any sort of decent magic defense with Daemons which seems silly to me. The opponent I will be playing most will be using VC mainly (god do I hate them) He has somewhere in the teens as far as power dice go and I have nowhere near that amount to counter him. I thought of the Blue Scribes but not totally sure. He is a very good player and I am fairly good at best. I have never been able to beat him (especially his dwarves) just not sure about how to build my army to counter him.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I know what you mean about mixing gods, but to make a good list you pretty much have to and the fluff encourages you to mix gods now, as the army is treated as a joint campaign that the 4 powers all put effort towards. You can go mono-god if you want to, but you tend to leave yourself lacking somewhat doing that.

One way to combat heavy magic VC would be to tool up some character killers like a thirster or even a well supported skulltaker and go general hunting. If you were to put together an armylist and post it up in the armylist section, you should get some advice about how to combat your opponent effectively.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

yes. my mate takes 2 in 3000pts and rapes me 4/5 times


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yep a thirster and LOC together in 3000pts are a fantastic option... though at 2000 pts I take a thirster, the Skulltaker is up there in skill, but is easy to kill compared to a thirster, so that takes care of the max character problems for me!!!


----------

